# Time to thank :)



## KZOR (11/10/16)

@Sir Vape 
I have ordered for the 6th time this morning and would just like to commend your team on excellent service.
Never did I have to worry about getting my item/s and more importantly never did I have to wait longer than 2 days for a item.
Thanks for outstanding service and I trust you will maintain the fantastic standard in future purchases as well.
Communication via emails is top notch as well.
A big-up to a top vendor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (12/10/16)

Thank you Sir


----------



## Mando (1/12/16)

Thank you @Sir Vape for delivering to me my new favorite tank the Big Baby Beast. Thank you so much for stocking the version that comes with the RBA base. Excellent service and fast delivery, will definitely be ordering from you again.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mando (22/12/16)

Thank you so much @Sir Vape. I just received my Geek Vape Ammit and it's a beaut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

